# Homepage Counter mit Applet



## keman (12. Apr 2006)

Ich hab mal in einer Java-Zeitschrift gelesen, es sei möglich mit einem Java-Applet einen Homepage-Counter zu schreiben, jedoch stand nicht wie. Das Problem ist natürlich das Schreiben auf dem Server. Wie kann man das machen? Ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## AlArenal (12. Apr 2006)

Was genau verstehst du unter einem "Homepage-Counter"?


----------



## keman (12. Apr 2006)

Ein Java-Applet, das die Besucher auf meiner Homepage zählt.


----------



## AlArenal (12. Apr 2006)

Das kann man mit Java machen, aber es macht keinen Sinn. Du würdest nur die zählen können, die eine passende JRE-Version benutzen und würdest für so nen Kleinkram dem User ne Wartezeit aufhalsen, die die VM braucht, bis sie hochgefahren ist.

Für sowas gibts doch allerlei Services im Web (WebHits), oder man kann es sich mit PHP u.ä. selber stricken....


----------



## keman (12. Apr 2006)

Ja, ich weiss schon wie ich das mit Perl oder PHP mache. Aber wie macht man das mit Java???  :?:


----------



## sebastian4gold (12. Apr 2006)

Keman, bist dus, BNR?

Hier der JS IDE-ler.

Würde mich mal interessieren in welcher Zeitung. (J-Mag?)

Wie man das mit reinem Java anstellen könnte, schwer.

Applets haben ja nur Zugriff auf locale Dateien.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich da was mit FTP machen lies, wäre aber ein RIESSIGES Sicherheitsproblem.

Also ohne ein serverseitiges Gegenstück, viele mir Spontan nichts anderes ein.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

